

Tips About Google+ Pages - tilt
https://plus.google.com/100585555255542998765/posts/J4LKQnjj7z1

======
Wilya
Well. Now we know why they did deprecate the '+' in search a few weeks ago
(and some people had indeed guessed right, or had had some inside tips). I
wonder if searching for regular people the same way is somewhere on their
roadmap.

------
bobbles
I like the level of control from my end available here. There was some dodgy
taxi company in my local area that was just adding heaps and heaps of people
into their circles and I had to go through the processes of blocking them and
ensuring all the connections were deleted.

